# HdRo ausprobiert, mein Fazit.



## Aratesh (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hab HdRo mal 5 Tage ausprobiert. 
Eigentlich kann ich nach 5 Tagen noch nicht genau sagen, ob mir HdRo wirklich zusagt. Ich weiß nicht so richtig wohin das spiel mich führen wird.
Der Vergleich mit wow ist natürlich nicht angebracht (sehe ich genau so). Aber wer so lange wow gezockt hat, macht das wohl doch automatisch.(16 Monate wow haben natürlich ihre Spuren hinterlassen).
Habe einen Jäger auf LvL 10 auf dem RP Server.
Was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt ist, daß mein Jäger bei Mob`s die im LvL 1-2 Stufen tiefer sind, offt vorbei schießt und man den Mob schnell bei sich hat. Also genau wie bei Gegnern im gleichen oder höherem lvl.
(Versteh ich nicht so ganz).
Des weiteren find ich das Kampfsysthem etwas träge und die "Feinde" (Mob`s), kommen doch eher ein wenig" hölzern" daher.
Das crafting finde ich ein wenig kompliziert und verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl auch daran das man sich erst richtig damit befassen und somit sich sehr belesen muß, um da richtig durch zu steigen.
Ist also nichts mit ,einloggen und gleich loszocken.
So Benutzerfreundlich und einfach im handling, wie ich es gewohnt bin, ist es dann doch nicht.
Was auch nervt ist z.B., wenn ich eine Quest mache und geh e dabei einen bestimmten Weg, töte ich Mob`s die nach wenigen Sec wieder da sind. Finde also der "resporn" ist viel zu schnell.
Wie ich hier im Forum schon gelesen hab, ist mit erreichen der Stufe 50 dann ja auch nicht mehr viel los und da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum sollte ich HdRo in Zukunft spielen ?
Was macht dieses Spiel wirklich aus ?
Was hat das Spiel ,was andere nicht haben ? 
Möchte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten aber so richtig begeistert bin ich von HdRo nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (12. März 2008)

weil das crafting system nicht kompliziert ist, und es auch mal was bringt sich sachen zu craften die community super nett ist, es gut für gelegenheitspieler ist etc. und das mit dem respawn find ich gut is der schwierigkeit gleichn bissl höher, mir machts spaß... lassen sich noch unzählige dinge aufzählen lassen
und sry... mit lvl 10 kann man sich kein fazit machen erst ab 50


----------



## Ost (12. März 2008)

Tjo, lev. 10, finde da kann man so gut wie gar nix zu HDRO sagen.
Man sollte mind bis lev 20 gezockt haben um was sagen zu können, denn unter 20 sind die klassen alle Lahm und gimpig.
Und zum Respwan das der im Newbie-gebiet etwas schneller ist ist doch ganz normal.
Auch mit 50 gibts noch viel zu tun, Bücher nachholen, Tugenden farmen, Raiden, Crafting maxen und jede Menge quests nachmachen die man bis 50 nicht geschafft hat.
Hdro macht das exzellten an die Story gebundene Questen aus grinder sind hier falsch.
Und was das vorbeischiessen betrifft is wie in WOW ohne +beweglichkeit ist die trefferchance halt nicht optimal.

Spiel weiter bis 20 und entscheide dich dann und nicht den Klassenquest sowie den Prolog und die epischen Buchquestreihen auslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ost


----------



## Teugen (12. März 2008)

Aratesh schrieb:


> Ich hab HdRo mal 5 Tage ausprobiert.
> Eigentlich kann ich nach 5 Tagen noch nicht genau sagen, ob mir HdRo wirklich zusagt. Ich weiß nicht so richtig wohin das spiel mich führen wird.
> Der Vergleich mit wow ist natürlich nicht angebracht (sehe ich genau so). Aber wer so lange wow gezockt hat, macht das wohl doch automatisch.(16 Monate wow haben natürlich ihre Spuren hinterlassen).
> Habe einen Jäger auf LvL 10 auf dem RP Server.



Also nach 5 Tagen kann man ein MMO natürlich nur schwer beurteilen. So ein "Test" dient wohl mehr dazu, dass evtl. der Funke überspringt.



> Was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt ist, daß mein Jäger bei Mob`s die im LvL 1-2 Stufen tiefer sind, offt vorbei schießt und man den Mob schnell bei sich hat. Also genau wie bei Gegnern im gleichen oder höherem lvl.
> (Versteh ich nicht so ganz).



Wie jedes MMO werden Deine Werte und Fähigkeiten natürlich auch mit der Zeit in LotRO besser. es kommen so zB passive Fähigkeiten dazu, die die Treffergenauigkeit anheben. Es wäre doch keine Herausforderung wenn man alles sofort perfekt beherrscht. Sowas gehört doch zum Handling des Charakters und zur Lernphase was mit ihm machbar ist und was nicht.



> Des weiteren find ich das Kampfsysthem etwas träge und die "Feinde" (Mob`s), kommen doch eher ein wenig" hölzern" daher.



Keine Ahnung was Du mit hölzern meinst. ich finde die Mobs sehr gut animiert. Das empfinden des trägen Kampfssystems kommt wohl daher, dass Du aus WoW einen anderen global Cooldown gewöhnt bist. Aus meiner Sicht also etwas wo man sich nur umgewöhnen muss.



> Das crafting finde ich ein wenig kompliziert und verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl auch daran das man sich erst richtig damit befassen und somit sich sehr belesen muß, um da richtig durch zu steigen.



Das Crafting im Verhältnis zu WoW ist ein Traum, auch wenn es zu noch anderen MMO's steigerungsfähig wäre.



> Ist also nichts mit ,einloggen und gleich loszocken.
> So Benutzerfreundlich und einfach im handling, wie ich es gewohnt bin, ist es dann doch nicht.



Warum, dass Tutorial nimmt Dich doch gut an die Hand und erklärt Dir erstmal die Elementaren Funktionen. Nach 5 Tagen bereits alles zu wissen und zu können wäre doch extrem langweilig. Ein MMO lebt doch vom Entdecken nicht nur der einzelnen Landschaften sondern auch der Möglichkeiten.



> Was auch nervt ist z.B., wenn ich eine Quest mache und geh e dabei einen bestimmten Weg, töte ich Mob`s die nach wenigen Sec wieder da sind. Finde also der "resporn" ist viel zu schnell.



Wenn man sich dort rumtreibt, wo eigentlich Gruppen gefordert sind, dann ist eine Komponente des Schwierigkeitsgrades eben schnellerer Respawn. Aber generell empfand ich den Respawn immer als sehr angenehm.



> Wie ich hier im Forum schon gelesen hab, ist mit erreichen der Stufe 50 dann ja auch nicht mehr viel los und da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum sollte ich HdRo in Zukunft spielen ?



Content wird regelmäßig nachgeschoben und momentan erwartet man am kommenden Wochenende eine große Ankündigung zu LotRO (kostenpflichtiges Addon?). Hier solltest du Dir evtl. mal ehrlich eine Antwort geben, was Du von einem MMO erwartest. Ist es ein möglichst schnelles hochleveln zum Levelcap um dann Stunde um Stunde die gleichen Bosse mit x Anderen abzufarmen, dann ist LotRO nicht Dein Spiel.

Erwartest Du aber das Erforschen einer Welt mit netten kleinen Geschichten, einer traumhaften Landschaft in der z.B. nicht jede Höhle gleich aussieht und der Einstellung, dass der Weg das ziel ist, dann kann ich Dir LotRO sehr empfehlen. IMO gibt es viele kleine und sehr liebevolle Details zu entdecken.



> Was macht dieses Spiel wirklich aus ?
> Was hat das Spiel ,was andere nicht haben ?



Siehe oben gepaart mit Spielspass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Möchte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten aber so richtig begeistert bin ich von HdRo nicht.



Dein gutes Recht und ich glaube nicht, dass Du hier jemanden auf die Füsse trittst. Sag doch einfach einmal was Du von einem MMO erwartest, ganz Objektiv, dann kann man evtl. besser beurteilen ob LotRO etwas für Dich ist.


----------



## Darthmuetze (12. März 2008)

Also ich habe WoW schon von der Beta an gespielt, und habe die Motivation verloren. Jezt spiele ich seit einer Woche HDRO , habe mich für einen Wächter entschieden und ich muss sagen das macht richtig Spass. Tolle Grafik ,gute Quests , sehr netter Umgangston im Chat.


----------



## RealHaspa (12. März 2008)

Was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt ist, daß mein Jäger bei Mob`s die im LvL 1-2 Stufen tiefer sind, offt vorbei schießt und man den Mob schnell bei sich hat. Also genau wie bei Gegnern im gleichen oder höherem lvl.
(Versteh ich nicht so ganz).

""Hm also ich spiel noch net so lang meine Kundige ist "erst" lvl 45 aber ich hab gestern aus Spass nen Jäger gedaddelt und auf lvl 10 war es gar kein Problem Mobs gleichen LvLs zu killen. Die waren zu 90 % tot bevor sie auch nur an mich ran kamen. HAst du dich vllt beim Schiessen bewegt ? Das erhöht nämlich die Misschance.""

Des weiteren find ich das Kampfsysthem etwas träge und die "Feinde" (Mob`s), kommen doch eher ein wenig" hölzern" daher.

""Jupp das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das liegt an der genutzten Engine, da hat jedes Spiel mit zu käpfen welches nicht Polygon basiert programmiert. Dafür haste halt bei letztrerer Variante keine "Feinheiten" wie bewegte Umhänge etc.""

Das crafting finde ich ein wenig kompliziert und verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl auch daran das man sich erst richtig damit befassen und somit sich sehr belesen muß, um da richtig durch zu steigen.

""Einmal im Google eingeben HDRO, Lotro, Handwerk oder auf gewissen Seiten den Links zu Guides folgen. Innerhalb von 10-15 Min weiss du wie das craften funzt""

Ist also nichts mit ,einloggen und gleich loszocken.
So Benutzerfreundlich und einfach im handling, wie ich es gewohnt bin, ist es dann doch nicht.

""Ohne Handbuch gehn einem ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie STRG+# verloren, womit man alle Elemente z.B. verschieben kann innerhalb der UI. Die Usability finde ich schon Recht einfach, da du WoW gewohnt bist und WoW doch recht...schlicht gestaltet ist darf man auch nicht vergessen das Blizzard 2 Jahre weiter in der Entwicklung und Anpassung ist, dass vergessen viele. Vergleich mal WoW vor 2 Jahren mit HdRO jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

""

Was auch nervt ist z.B., wenn ich eine Quest mache und geh e dabei einen bestimmten Weg, töte ich Mob`s die nach wenigen Sec wieder da sind. Finde also der "resporn" ist viel zu schnell.

""Jupp, das nervt war aber am Anfang bei BC in WoW genauso. Ich versteh auch nicht wieso moderne Engines nicht die Anzahl vorhandener Spieler mit derselben Queste "zählen" und danach die respawn Zeit einstellen""

Wie ich hier im Forum schon gelesen hab, ist mit erreichen der Stufe 50 dann ja auch nicht mehr viel los und da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum sollte ich HdRo in Zukunft spielen ?

""Naja warum hast du WoW ab lvl 70 noch gezockt ? Raiden, Ruffarmen, Instanzen farmen, PvP""

Was macht dieses Spiel wirklich aus ?

""Das was jedes Spiel ausmacht "Hast du Spass ? Nein ? Dann spiel was anderes "

Was hat das Spiel ,was andere nicht haben ? 

"Nichts, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. HDRO bietet dir keine absolute Inovation im MMORPG. Allerdings tut das keins atm und auch die atm bekannten zukunftigen tun das nicht. Spiel das was dir Spass macht.""

Möchte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten aber so richtig begeistert bin ich von HdRo nicht.

""Dann solltest du etwas anderes Spielen. Über Spass und Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

""


----------



## Efgrib (12. März 2008)

spielen soll spass machen, macht es dir spass, dann spiel, wenn nicht dann lass es.


----------



## Nimble (12. März 2008)

Nach 5 Tagen Probespielen bildest du dir schon ein Urteil? Nicht besonders schlau und auch eigentlich ziemlich überflüssig der Thread. Sorry aber es ist ein MMO*RPG* kein MMO*IFMT* (*i*ch *f*arm *m*ich *t*ot). 

Du hast recht wenn du sagst das man sich kein Urteil in so kurzer Zeit bilden kann. Das was dieses Spiel tatsächlich ausmacht hast du noch garnicht gesehn. Nähmlich die beste Community seit EQII und eine durchgehend interessante und spannende Story die einen immer weiter zum spielen animiert. 

Ich habe WoW keine 16 Monate gespielt, sondern 2.5 Jahre und tut mir leid aber wenn du dich an Sachen wie "Respawn" aufhängst, bist du einfach noch nicht bereit dein heißgeliebtes WoW an den Nagel zu hängen...^^

In dem Sinne macht es auch wenig Sinn hier ein Fazit über ein Spiel zu schreiben für die du gerade mal 5 Tage deiner Zeit gepofert hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe WoW und HDRO gleichermassen ausgiebig gespielt (2 70ger mit Epic-PVP Equipt und Schlangenschrein-Equipt und bei HDRO 2 50ger und 1 mittlerweile LvL 35er Wächter).

*Meine persönliche Erfahrungen mit den beiden Games:*

Gute Story - HDRO
Leichter Einstieg - WoW
End Content - WoW (noch)
Grafik - HDRO
Community - HDRO
Raidinstanzen - WoW
Klassenvielfalt - WoW
Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten - HDRO

Ist zwar nur meine persönliche Meinung aber ungefähr so seh ich das.

Ich habe WoW damals nicht verlassen weil ich nichts mehr dort zu tun hatte (Black Temple war schon da und The Eye hatten wir auch noch nicht gemacht) aber was mich dazu gebracht hat war die Community. 

Beleidigungen an der Tagesordnung, ständig Lölende und rofelnde Kiddies die sich gegenseit als Noob beschimpfen und dumm anmachen. GM´s dennen das alles weit am Hintern vorbeiging und Updates dich sich auf eine Neue Inze und paar neue Items beschränkten (von ein Paar Nervs hier und da abgesehen)...

Ich hatte bei WoW Glück bei einer guten Gilde gewesen zu sein. War dort Admin, Raidleiter und Offizier und an sich auch ziemlich zufrieden. Allerdings muss auch du zugeben. Es passiert bei WoW seit erscheinen von BC so gut wie nix großes. Man bekommt ständig das selbe vor die Nase gehalten. Eine neue Inze. Ein Paar neue Items und das Ganze läuft im Endeffekt aufs Farmen hinaus bis einem die Finger brennen...

Man kann von HDRO halten was man will, aber Turbine hat in den letzten Monaten (ich bin seit Buch 10 dabei) so viele Updates nachgeschoben wie Blizzard bis heute nicht. Housing, verschiedene Möglchkeiten Kleidung zu verändern, neue Items, Neue Instanzen, Haufen neue Quests, Craftingrezepte usw. Und das für UMSONST!. 

Sry aber für diese Updates hätte Blizzard schon 2 AddOns gemacht und Geld verlangt...

HDRO ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt. WoW schon 3. Grundsätzlich kann man hier eigentlich das End-Content noch garnicht verlgeichen (man weiß ja wie WoW nach einem Jahr damals aussah und was es zu bieten hatte...). Ich denke in einem Jahr wird das End-Conten bei HDRO schon ganz anders aussehen.

Ganz großer Pluspunkt: Community!
Immer freundlich, hilfsbereit und keine lacht dich aus wenn du mal neu und unerfahren bist (ich habe in WoW Hexenmeister und Schurke gespielt und bei HDRO einen Jäger angefangen mit null Ahnung über diese Klasse. Egal wie dumm meine Fragen am anfangen im Beratungschat waren, ich habe keine LoLs Rofels, Noob-Bezeichungen oder dergleichen gehört, das ist hier einfach ne andere Welt...).

So das sind bis jetzt so meine Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Games. Ich möchte hier noch gleich Klarstellen das ich WoW nicht niedermachen will. Es handelt sich hier nur um meine eigene Erfahrungen und wie ich das Spiel (vor allem gegen Ende meiner WoW-Zeit) empfunden habe.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Toffie (12. März 2008)

Ich schaue mir das Spiel grad mal an und nutze einfach die 45 Tage gratis. Es gefällt mir recht gut, aber ich möchte keinen Vergleich zu WoW ziehen. Dafür finde ich persönlich es dann doch zu unterschiedlich. Meine Waffenmeisterin ist gerade niedliche 6, hat das Intro beendet und macht sich auf den Weg in die höheren Weihen. Ich persönlich empfinde das Spiel im Moment eher geeignet für einen Gelegenheitsspieler als WoW. Und ja, ich spiele WoW auch schon seit Beginn an. 

Mein erstes winziges Fazit? Ich werde die 45 Tage weiter ausprobieren und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen und danach entscheiden. 
Was mir aber definitv schon positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, das es einfach nicht zig Tausend Guides zu jeder Quest gibt, sondern ich mir wirklich alles selber erarbeiten kann. Ja ich weiß, bei WoW kann ich das auch, aber mir gefällt das herangeführt werden bei Lotro irgendwie etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. März 2008)

Meine Meinung:

Nach 5 Tagen Level 10 ist ja an sich schon etwas dünn. Wenn man bedenkt, das man am ersten Nachmittag 
die Instanzierte Zone für Anfänger mit Level 6 verlässt und dann sich erst mit craften beschäftigt.

Alle Charaktere haben am Anfang das eine oder andere Problem. Ich denke das dient dazu, seine Fähigkeiten langsam zu erlernen bzw. erarbeiten. 
Glaube mir, mit Level 50 ist der Jäger eine bösartige Tötungsmaschine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Respawn ist in der Tat etwas heftig, aber hey es soll ja herausfordernd sein und genug Mobs für alle sind auch kein Problem. Allerdings wird das später auch anders.

Das Spiel ist an sich etwas "langsamer" ausgelegt. Auch craften kann echt dauern, aber dafür lohnt es sich am Ende auch mehr. Selbstgebaute Ausrüstung ist, bis auf Spaltenitems, meist viel besser. Aber es ist ein langer Weg zum Großmeister und Beryllsplitter wachsen nicht auf Bäumen.

Ich selbst habe so grob gesehen, das Gefühl das HdR eher etwas für den älteren Spieler, den Gelegenheitsspieler und vor allem für echte Rollenspieler ist. 
WoW ist eher in Richtung jüngere Spieler, Raid-Freunde und auch PvP Spieler.

Die Hauptmotivation bei WoW, immer bessere Items bzw. Ausrüstung, ist wirklich gut durchdacht (auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe das sich Blizz grade ein Eigentor schiesst mit 2.4).

Grafisch allerdings ist Herr der Ringe die absolute Nr. 1 (auf jeden Fall im High End Bereich) ich spiele auf
1600 x 1050 in Widescreen 22" alle Details auf Max. und es sieht einfach nur toll aus.
Ich habe mich mal probehalber auf WoW eingeloggt in dort alles auf Max gestellt. - Nun ja ....


----------



## gw1200 (12. März 2008)

Ich spiele WoW (jetzt kaum noch) und HdRO und habe HdRO quasi 2 mal angetestet. Beim ersten Mal war ich nicht so überzeugt aber losgelassen hat mich das Thema auch nicht. Jetzt spiele ich fast nur noch HdRO aus mehreren Gründen.

Die Community empfinde ich als wesentlich angenehmer. Man bekommt in der Regel vernünftige Antworten auch als Neuer. 

Das Crafting schlägt WoW um Längen, da ich mir schon am Anfang Sachen herstellen kann, die nützlich sind. Das Zeug von WoW in den ersten Fertigkeitsstufen kann man in die Tonne drücken.

Die Grafik ist besser (aber die Frauen laufen komisch  ;-) ), spielt aber für mich kaum eine Rolle.

Die Hintergrundstory bietet einen roten Faden ohne auf auf die Rivalität von 2 Parteien zu bauen (Horde - Allianz).

Den Programm-Designern sei Dank keine fanatische Item-Jagd - das ist bei WoW pervers ausgeufert.

Ich denke aber jeder sollte sein Spiel finden. WoW ist nicht ohne Grund Branchenprimus.


----------



## RealHaspa (12. März 2008)

Im Endgame unterscheiden sich WoW und HdRO in keinster Weise.

In beiden Games darf ich farmen, egal obs:

Ruf
Set Items
Trophäen
Gold
Rezepte
Oder Arenapunkte/Eher vs. Sterne sind.

Ergo, daddelt endlich das was Euch Spass macht und lasst die anderen Spiele/Spieler neben Euch leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmonsta (12. März 2008)

ja also....

habs auch getestet und zwar 2x 7 tage da ich verschiedene klassen ausprobieren wollte, mitten in der 2. testzeit hab ich auch schon wieder aufgehört.

da ich natürlich vom lvl her nicht sehr weit war ( der höchste char war 18 glaub) konnte ich sicher viele feinheiten nicht erleben

der grösste pluspunkt is eig die grafik oder eher die landschaften die teilweise schön in szene gesetzt werden.

ansonsten plätschert es eher so vor sich hin, ich hatte in der 2. testzeit schon gar keine lust mehr zu lvln weil es  mir irgendwie zu langweilig war....ich kann nich sagen warum, weil eig is das lvln ja im prinzip nix anderes als andere games in dem bereich aber es konnt mich nicht fesseln (warum auch immer)....

- das crafting fand ich ganz gut...umfangreich und verständlich (aber farmen bleibt nicht aus)
- die quests gleichen wow (mir kam es tlw so vor als ob man noch mehr laufen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
- reisesystem fand ich jetz nich so klasse
- gruppenspiel fand ich seltsam, wie gesagt war noch nich so weit aber in dem genannten bereich hat iwie      jeder gemacht was er wollte
- die klassen sagen mir nicht zu ( allen voran der barde )
- die rassen sind ebenfalls nicht mein fall, hätte zugern sonen urukhai gezockt ( nein monsterspiel is keine alternative )
- das mit dem "langsameren" kampfsystem is mir auch aufgefallen....die kämpfe verlieren dadurch an dynamik
- die community is freundlicher aber so "lieb" wie sie an manchen stellen gelobt wird isse auch nich
- die sache mit der eingebundenen story is ne nette idee aber meiner meinung nach nich optimal umgesetzt
- das mit dem schnellen respawn is ne ganz gute sache aber manchmal etwas nervig
- die mobs hätten ruhig etwas artenvielfältiger sein können

mehr fällt mir jetz nich ein....

fazit:
es konnte mich leider nicht so fesseln wie es wow seinerzeit geschafft hat.....


----------



## Athanasios12 (12. März 2008)

Also, ich habe HDRO länger ausprobiert und kann dir folgendes dazu sagen:
WOW ist einfacher strukturiert, aber auch zeitintensiver.
Wenn du zum Gelegenheitsspieler wirst, spiel HdRO.
HdRO ist schöner aber streckenweise auch fad.
Aber da macht man die Kiste einfach aus und geht raus an die Sonne.


----------



## Aratesh (12. März 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> Nach 5 Tagen Probespielen bildest du dir schon ein Urteil? Nicht besonders schlau und auch eigentlich ziemlich überflüssig der Thread. Sorry aber es ist ein MMO*RPG* kein MMO*IFMT* (*i*ch *f*arm *m*ich *t*ot).
> 
> Du hast recht wenn du sagst das man sich kein Urteil in so kurzer Zeit bilden kann.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## exogen (12. März 2008)

Auch wenn das schon welche vor mir hier geschreiben haben, kann ich nur beteuern das Hdro tatsächlich erst frühestens ab lvl.20 anfängt zufetzen... meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sogar erst ab 25-30... wenn man die verfluchten einsamen lande hintersich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu wow hat ich mich mal komplett zurück, meine meinung dazu ist nicht besonders....


----------



## mäkki (12. März 2008)

Also ich hab ca. 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und es war eine schöne Zeit, trotzdem bin ich nach HdRO aus diversen Gründen gewechselt. HdRO geht einfach mit der Zeit, wenn man dort die Updates sieht... Grafik-Engine überarbeitet, Sound etc. In WoW heißt es nur das sie nie die Grafik besser machen, weil so viele Leute noch mit über 5 Jahre alten PCs zocken. Die bekommen einfach nicht die Klassen ausbalanciert und dadurch das sie unbedingt mit ihrem Arena-System in die E-Sports Liga wollen (so ein Quatsch für ein Rollenspiel) sind fast alle Klassen Hybriden und in jeder hin sicht auswechselbar. Der Content ist nur noch für 24/7 Spieler zu schaffen und die Hotfix/Updates dauern 1-2 Monate.

Ich hab HdRO getestet und bin nach der Testzeit gleich gewechselt, die Grafik und Atmosphäre ist echt die wahre Pracht. Farmen ist ein wenig intensiver als WoW, der Content ist noch recht wenig da ich nach 2 Monaten schon gleich ein Twink angefangen habe.

Ein großer plus punkt ist die Community, bei WoW wird man bei Anfängerfragen gleich blöde angemacht und in HdRO stehen dir gleich ein paar Leute zur Seite und helfen. Lustig ist es auch noch oben drein. *Dankeschön an euch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Am Anfang hat man noch das ganze inspizieren der Leute und den Konkurrenzkampf drin, wer die besten und schönsten Items hat, das war echt nervig in WoW. Nach einen Monat klingt das ab, man spielt dann völlig ruhiger und relaxter. 

Fazit ist, ich würde jedem HdRO empfehlen der schöne Grafik und Atmosphäre mag, der Gelegenheitsspieler ist und eine nette Community bevorzugt. Wer sich selbst als Powerleveler, Item- und Bossjäger einstuft und viel PvP machen will sollte sich lieber von HdRO fern halten. HdRO ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Rollenspiel und es wird noch einiges kommen... Sauron ist noch sehr weit entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (12. März 2008)

Der AH Bugfix in HdRO ging ja auch viel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das PvP Balancing bei HdRO ist der Knaller, besser gehts gar net. Deshalb fangen sie nu auch an im PvP an Skills rum zu nerfen.

Versteht mich net falsch, nach 3 Jahren WoW daddel ich auch seit knapp 6 Wochen HdRO und es ggefällt mir prima.

Aber beide Seiten sollten endlich mal aufhören "Ihr" Spiel in den Himmel zu loben.

Beide haben ihre Lichten und Schattigen Seiten.

Game On


----------



## Nimble (12. März 2008)

> Hiho,
> Ja ,ich hab ja geschrieben (wie von dir auch klugerweise bemerkt),daß man nach 5 Tagen noch nicht so viel darüber sagen kann, ob einem das Spiel liegt oder nicht. ( s.o.)



Das stimmt und das habe ich auch in meinem Post bereits geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ob der Thread hier Überflüssig ist, überlass man ruhig mir. Aus meiner Sicht ist er es nämlich nicht und war durchaus ernst gemeint.



Du hast mich offenbar falsch verstanden. Mein Satz war:



> In dem Sinne macht es auch wenig Sinn hier ein Fazit über ein Spiel zu schreiben für die du gerade mal 5 Tage deiner Zeit gepofert hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Fazit im Thread fand ich sinnlos, nicht den Thread selbst. Man kann sich beides vergleichen (dazu ist die Diskussion ja auch da) aber mit Rückschlüsse ziehen würde ich eventuell noch einbisschen warten bis du etwas mehr von der Hdro-Welt gesehen hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber wenn du schon so etwas gereitzt rüberkommst, versteh ich nicht warum du dann das agressive Verhalten in wow so anprangerst ? Hast da doch ganz gut hingepasst.



Kommt mein Post gereizt rüber? Hm...sry das war nicht meine Absicht. Ob ich ins WoW gut hereingepasst habe? Ja! Den zum Glück spielte ich da mit wirklich netten und vernünftigen Leuten (die ich heute noch regelmässig im alten Gilden-TS besuche). 



> Na ja , wenn es dir geholfen hat dir mal deinen WoW Frust von der Seele zu schreiben, war dein Post ja doch zu etwas nütze.


Das mit der Frust ist richtig. Sonst wär ich ja nicht jetzt wo anders und würde noch WoW spielen. Das mein Post zu was nütze war ist auch richtig. Den du hast es dir ja schließlich jetzt doch noch anders überlegt (vermutlich auch aufgrund anderer Posts hier) und gibts dem Spiel eine Chance. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Antworten in diesem Thread haben mir schon ganz gut geholfen, mich zu endscheiden und manchmal braucht man eben auch ein bissl Zuspruch. Ich bin wohl doch wow geschädigt und vergleiche jedes Spiel automatisch mit wow.
> Werde mich jetzt bemühen diese Vergleiche mal sein zu lassen und hol mir die Vollversion und dann lass ich es ganz ruhig angehen. Irgendwie habe ich (zugegeben) im hinterkopf immer noch dies "los schnell lvln, schneller craften, schnell max lvl erreichen"....muß ich mir echt mal wieder abgewöhnen^^.
> Wie auch immer, wow hab ich jedenfalls satt und knie mich jetzt mal in HdRo rein.



Das stimmt. Mein erster Hdro-Besuch war kurz nach dem Erscheinungstermin mitten im WoW-Fieber und alles was ich gesehen habe war für mich eine WoW-Kopie...das denken leider so einige (inklusive meiner Freundin und Kollegen) ohne es wirklich ausführlich gespielt zu haben.

Lass dich auf das Game ein, lass dir Zeit und genieß den netten Umgang. Wenn dein Char 50 ist kannst du ja hier posten ob du noch weg willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel Spaß beim Erkunden von Mittelerde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Nimble


----------



## Vetaro (12. März 2008)

Aratesh schrieb:


> Mob`s die im LvL 1-2 Stufen tiefer sind, offt vorbei schießt und man den Mob schnell bei sich hat.[...]
> Des weiteren find ich das Kampfsysthem etwas träge und die "Feinde" (Mob`s), kommen doch eher ein wenig" hölzern" daher.
> 
> Ist also nichts mit ,einloggen und gleich loszocken.
> ...



Guten Morgen Herr Rechtschreibflame!

Morgen Kinder. So, und jetzt wiederholen wir mal unsere Vokabeln. Alle bereit? Gut.

Respawn. Oft. System. Ohne H.         Jetzt zur Gramatik:
 Es gibt kein Mehrzahl-Apostroph. Akzente sind keine Apostrophe. Die Apostroph-Taste ist die links unten neben Enter. Erst Leerzeichen, dann Komma, nicht umgekehrt.
 Der Satz "Ist also nichts mit ,einloggen und gleich loszocken." erfordert _gar kein_ komma.
 Apostrophe sind ein schriftliches Augenzwinkern, das heisst, dass man sich vom apostrophierten Wort distanziert, damit ausdrückt, dass jemand anderes dieses Wort von sich gegeben hat, oder dass man es ironisch meint. "Resporn" braucht man also nicht zu Apostrophieren.

Ja, Nils, da hinten?  Richtig, es heisst Respawn. Gut aufgepasst.


----------



## Magrotus (13. März 2008)

Aratesh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab HdRo mal 5 Tage ausprobiert.
> Eigentlich kann ich nach 5 Tagen noch nicht genau sagen, ob mir HdRo wirklich zusagt. Ich weiß nicht so richtig wohin das spiel mich führen wird.
> ...




Hey kann dir keine Tipps geben, wollte dir aber nur danken für diese interessante Zusammenfassung. Wollte HdRO immer mal anzocken, daher wollte ich eigentlich wissen, was es denn so für Ersteindrücke gibt. Habs aber nie gemacht, auch unter anderem, weil das mit der runtergeladenen  Demo nie geklappt hat, dann war auch noch die gekaufte CD nicht fertig installierbar -.-
Aber nach dem was du erzählst, ist es wohl auch so, dass ich nach 36 Monaten immer noch bei WoW bleiben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywise (13. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Rechtschreibflame!
> 
> Morgen Kinder. So, und jetzt wiederholen wir mal unsere Vokabeln. Alle bereit? Gut.
> 
> ...



Hm, mal davon abgesehen, dass solche Posts überflüssig sind, greift hier mal wieder das gute alte Sprichwort: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Schweinen flirten". 
Ja, Boris da hinten?
Ach, das heißt nicht mit Steinen werfen? Hm, ok, hatte ich das wohl falsch im Ohr. Wie auch immer, Kommaregeln und so beherrschst du auch nicht wirklich, insofern solltest du hier nicht so groß rumposaunen.

Jetzt aber mal zum Thema:

Ich befinde mich in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du. Habe auch sehr lange WoW gespielt und hatte nach dem 5. Twink einfach keine Lust mehr alles nochmal zu machen. Hatte HDRO vorher schonmal getestet (3 Tage Testacc), war damals aber net so begeistert. Warum? Ganz klar, es ist halt nicht WoW. Das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten, es ist ein eigenes, anderes Spiel. 
Ich habe mir inzwischen HDRO auch zugelegt und spiele jetzt seit einigen Wochen verschiedene Klassen. (Ja, ich bin einer von denen, die am liebsten alle Klassen sehen und gleichzeitig spielen wollen)
Am Anfang haben mich viele Sachen gestört, die es in WoW einfacher gab oder übersichtlicher, oder überhaupt. 
Ich muss sagen, wenn du mal mehr als ne Woche in Mittelerde verbracht hast, dann merkst du diese Sachen nichtmal mehr. Es ist halt wirklich, wie ja auch schon öfter gesagt wurde, ne reine Gewöhnungssache. 

Ich kürze das ganze jetzt mal ab und schließe mich meinen (meisten) Vorrednern an, HDRO ist kein Wow, es ist eher genau die Nische, die WoW nicht erfüllt. Sinnvoll für Gelegenheitsspieler, schöner, viel viel viel mehr RP- Möglichkeiten, nicht dieser perverse Hang zum E-Sport (mal ehrlich, das war die schlimmste Entwicklung die Blizzard ihrem mmoRPG antun konnten meiner Meinung nach) und so weiter und so weiter. 

Man muss sich halt auf das Spiel einlassen, aber es lohnt sich. 

P.S. Wer mir sagt, dass er bei seinem ersten WoW Char, was bei den meisten wohl vor 2 - 3 Jahren gewesen sein wird, alles richtig gemacht hat, alles verstanden hat und voll die Ahnung hatte, der hat ein komisches Gedächtnis.
(Ich hab locker bis 40 gebraucht bevor ich alle Schurkentalente WIRKLICH verstanden hatte, wenn nicht länger, wenn überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Myrvold (13. März 2008)

Moin,

ich hab mir die Gold-Edition "auf gut Glück" gekauft, da mir in WoW langsam der Content ausgeht und ich HDRO gerne mal austesten wollte. Soweit gefällt es mir ganz gut und die meisten Meinungen bzgl. Stärken und Schwächen kann ich so unterschreiben.

Lediglich eine auch hier genannte Stärke kann ich bisher nicht ganz bestätigen: die nette und hilfsbereite Communtiy. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine nicht euch hier im Forum und ganz bestimmt auch nicht alle HDRO-Spieler. Aber ich versuche ingame nun schon einige Tage Hilfe zu den epischen Quests zu bekommen. Weder finde ich andere Spieler, die die Quest auch noch machen müssen, noch finde ich "Größere", die mir helfen würden. Bei einigen Fragen im Beratungschannel ist mir schon super weitergeholfen worden, andere Male hab ich keine einzige Antwort bekommen. Kann aber nicht daran liegen, dass ich zu schwere Fragen stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Generell finde ich, dass in den Channels viel weniger los ist als bei WoW. Gut, den Spam vermisse ich nicht, aber vom Chat her habe ich teilweise das Gefühl, dass ausser mir nur noch 2-3 andere online sind...

Jetzt meine Frage: hab ich da bisher Pech gehabt? Ich hab halt nur Bedenken, ewig auf weitere Mitspieler angewiesen zu sein (das ist ja vollkommen ok), aber keinen zu finden (das ist nicht ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Greetz
Myr


----------



## Heronimo (13. März 2008)

Aratesh schrieb:


> Das crafting finde ich ein wenig kompliziert und verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl auch daran das man sich erst richtig damit befassen und somit sich sehr belesen muß, um da richtig durch zu steigen.



What? Knopf drücken und zuschaun wie der Balken sich füllt ist kompliziert? (ala WoW^^)
Na dich möcht ich mal vor nem Crafttisch in Vanguard sehen. (mal abgesehen vom Englisch)
Ich glaub da würdest bei Zeiten Tränen in die Augen bekommen und die Hände über'm Kopf zusammen schlagen. gg



Aratesh schrieb:


> Finde also der "resporn" ist viel zu schnell.



Sehr geil. Wie ich gelacht habe als ich <Res''PORN''> gelesen habe. Herlich! ("respawn" wäre richrig gewesen^^)



Sry, für den nicht sonderlich konstruktiven Beitrag. 

Ansonsten schlisse ich mich dem Großteil meiner Vorredner an.
5 Tage, bzw LvL 10 ist einfach zu wenig um eventuelle Vergleiche ziehen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (13. März 2008)

@Myrvold

Ich kann nur für den Server Vanyar sprechen, keine Ahnung wie es auf den anderen aussieht mit der Freundlichkeit.


----------



## Aurengur (13. März 2008)

Ich frage mich beim Durchlesen dieses Bietrags wirklich worin der Sinn besteht, den ersten Beitrag so oft zu zerpflügen, wenn der Schreiber dieses Beitrags sogar eingeräumt hat, dass er es noch nicht nach 5 Tagen genau sagen kann, sondern dies lediglich sein erster eindruck ist, aber naja... 
wenn man sich wegen sowas schon bepisst fühlt, dann ok, ich lerne nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil einer Rechtschreibfehler macht in einem Forum und weil einer Beistriche nicht setzen kann, ist das kein Grund, dass man sich darüber lustig macht, das ist eine persönliche Beleidigung in meinen Augen, aber naja...  "/sarkasmus ein" hauptsache die Community ist erwachsener geworden "/sarkasmus aus"

Es gibt schon einen tollen post wo über WoW vs. HDRO gespeochen wurde... nutzt die Suchfunktion und lest ihn durch... Dieser Beitrag läuft sicher auf das gleiche raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratesh (13. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Rechtschreibflame!
> 
> Morgen Kinder. So, und jetzt wiederholen wir mal unsere Vokabeln. Alle bereit? Gut.
> 
> ...



War ja klar, daß hier einer wieder Klugschei.....^^


----------



## Alucard11 (13. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Rechtschreibflame!
> 
> Morgen Kinder. So, und jetzt wiederholen wir mal unsere Vokabeln. Alle bereit? Gut.
> 
> ...


Behalt doch deinen Senf für dich und geh wieder zur Schule und lern weiter Klugscheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratesh (13. März 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Hey kann dir keine Tipps geben, wollte dir aber nur danken für diese interessante Zusammenfassung. Wollte HdRO immer mal anzocken, daher wollte ich eigentlich wissen, was es denn so für Ersteindrücke gibt. Habs aber nie gemacht, auch unter anderem, weil das mit der runtergeladenen  Demo nie geklappt hat, dann war auch noch die gekaufte CD nicht fertig installierbar -.-
> Aber nach dem was du erzählst, ist es wohl auch so, dass ich nach 36 Monaten immer noch bei WoW bleiben werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab mir jetzt die Vollversion gekauft und siehe da, die Grafik ist besser und die Kampfdynamik ist auch ganz anders.
Die Testversion war also nichts !!
Lass dich also nicht beirren, jetzt sind bei mir die Zweifel erst mal ausgeräumt und ich fühl mich wohl im Spiel.
Kann nur jedem empfehlen ,daß mit der Testversion nicht unbedingt aus zu probieren. Verfälscht das Ergebnis wirklich sehr. ( War bei mir jedenfalls so).


----------



## Lizard King (13. März 2008)

Also das die Kämpfe in HDRO nicht so geschmeidig ablaufen wie in WoW kann ich nur bestätigen, die Kämpfe laufen echt etwas Hölzern und abgehackt ab aber daran muss man sich halt leider gewöhnen da die Programmierer in der Hinsicht wohl keine Zeit mehr aufwenden werden.
Das Handwerkssystem dagegen ist "OK" (spielt mal das grottige EQ2 dagegen), nur die aufgezwungene "3faltigkeit" bei der Berufsauswahl ist der letzte Mist, da haben sich die Entwickler absolut nichts dabei gedacht oder eben zuwenig.
Klar soll der Handel mit anderen Spielern damit gefördert werden aber wenn jeder Goldschmied ist da sich die restlichen Berufe nicht lohnen kann ja wohl kaum gewollt sein.
Wenn ihr mit dem Spiel anfangt, werdet Goldschmied!

Mir gefällt HDRO ganz gut, die Grafik ist Super (wenn die Hardware stimmt), die paar wenigen Instanzen sind spannend und die Epische Questreihe ist sowieso das beste am Spiel.

Natürlich spielt sich das Spiel nicht so rund und ausgereift wie WOW aber es ist der einzigste Konkurrent in dem man sich zumindest länger aufhält als nur den ersten Monat.


----------



## MacLag (13. März 2008)

Hallo

Als jemand der beide Spiel praktisch vom ersten Tag an kennt, glaube ich mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können.
Natürlich kann man LOTRO mit WOW vergleichen, denn beide sind MMORPG's und sich sogar in vielem
ähnlich, in anderem wieder sehr unterschiedlich. Die wesentlichen Merkmale sind für mich folgende:

Grafik: Beide Spiele sind auf jeden Fall sehr hübsch gemacht, wobei die Landschaften in LOTRO mir deutlich
besser gefallen. Sie wirken einfach "echter" und lebendiger, man hat nicht andauernd das Gefühl zum 100.
Mal am selben Baum oder Strauch vorbei zu kommen, obwohl es doch so ist. Der Comic-Stil von WOW ist
nur am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Animation der Charaktere und Figuren im Spiel: Da hat WoW meines Erachtens nach leichte Vorteile, obwohl
es bei den Hardwareanforderungen etwas genügsamer ist.

Handwerk, individuelle Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und Story: *Ganz klares Plus in allen Punkten für
LOTRO!*

Atmosphäre: Haben beide ihre eigene, LOTRO sicher mehr "Tiefe", mehr liebe zum Detail, die Questtexte
sind ausführlicher, da steckt eine Menge Arbeit und Können dahinter. Die typischen Quests: Töte 20 davon
und 15 hiervon, sammle Dies und sammle Das ... gibt es in beiden Spielen, leider auch, dass man des
Öfteren mehrmals an den selben Ort geschickt wird. In dieser Hinsicht ist WOW etwas einfacher gestrickt,
denn manche Orte in LOTRO sind sehr abgelegen und umständlich zu erreichen, vor allem "Nachts" sind
manche Wege nur schwer zu finden. 

Nach inzwischen über 3 Jahren WOW spiele ich im Moment lieber LOTRO. Die Gründe sind u.A., dass mir die
Community von WOW inzwischen mächtig gegen den Strich geht. Es wird nur noch herumgepöbelt, 
besonders in den BG's. Es stinkt mir gewaltig, dass gutes Benehmen und Höflichkeit anscheinend für viele
etwas vollkommen Unbekanntes sind. Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch selten zu finden, die Kluft zwischen 
Power-Gamern und Gelegenheitsspielern ist inzwischen gewaltig. Viele Spieler kommen einem vor wie
verhaltensgestörte Tiere im Zoo, immer den Daumen auf der Leertaste und schwachsinnig durch die Gegend
hüpfen. Vollkommen hirnrissige und blödsinnige Charakter- bzw. Gilden-/Sippennamen findet man in beiden
Spielen, allerdings in WOW zu Hauf, in LOTRO eher selten. Dass der ASCII-Code bei den Namen in WOW
erlaubt ist, war m.E. nach ein schweres Eigentor der Entwickler, ebenso die Eindeutschung fast aller
Eigennamen. 

Blizzard schafft es auch anscheinend nicht wirklich neue Inhalte zu bringen. Hier eine neue Instanz, da eine
neue Fraktion und wenn man sich dann dort Wochen- oder Monate durchgequält hat war das Ganze sowieso
für die Katz. Die Skilltrees sind zwar nett, aber mit manchen Skillungen ist man einfach nur der Depp, denn
es gibt kaum Items dafür und/oder die Klasse wird in dieser Form nicht akzeptiert, man kommt damit also
kaum in Instanzen. Dieses Problem gibt es z.B. in LOTRO überhaupt nicht, da jede Klasse ganz klare
Fähigkeiten und damit fest definierte Aufgaben in einer Gruppe hat. Man muß auch nicht ewig lang immer
wieder in die selben Instanzen, nur damit man ein Equipment zusammen bekommt, dass einem erlaubt die
nächste Instanz anzugehen. Eine taugliche Ausrüstung kann man sich einfach herstellen, bzw. herstellen
lassen. In WOW gibt es fast nichts herzustellen was sich auf Dauer wirklich rentiert, ab einem gewissen
Punkt im AH nichts mehr zu kaufen was einem etwas bringt, abgesehen von Tränken und Elixieren vielleicht.

Natürlich wird in beiden Spielen das Rad nicht neu erfunden und man darf sich das auch in Zukunft von
keinem anderen erwarten. Es gibt sicher immer etwas zu verbessern, aber bestimmte Standards z.B.
bei Bedienung und Benutzer-Interface haben sich inzwischen einfach etabliert. Ich finde es z.B. sehr gut,
dass man in LOTRO das komplette Interface so anordnen kann wie man es gerne hätte und das ohne ein
einziges Add-On. Bei WOW gibt es inzwischen eine wahre Flut davon, die nicht nur Gutes bringen, sondern
andauernd aktualisiert werden wollen und immer wieder zu Problemen mit dem Spiel führen.

herzlichst

Mac


----------



## seamon (13. März 2008)

@Mac

/signed

Ich spiele zwar "erst" ein knappes Jahr WoW und seit ein paar Wochen HdRO, aber du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Es ist keines "schlecht", aber WoW entwickelt sich mittlerweile gefühlt an mir vorbei. Und die Community... da fang ich gar nicht erst an.
Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn Blizzard so weiter macht und es allen Recht machen will, kommt sowas raus wie bei diesen Multifunktions-Druck-Fax-Scan-Geräten - alles drin, aber nix funktioniert perfekt.
Als Spieler, der kein Interesse daran hat, x-mal in eine Instanz zu rauschen samt Terminkalender, Farmen zur Vorbereitung, teilweise schon militärisch organisiertem Raid und DKP-System, bleibt in WoW nicht mehr viel momentan. Zu Arena/E-Sports sag ich mal gar nix. Interessiert mich nicht und hat IMHO dort auch nix zu suchen.


@Den Rechtschreibprofessor

"Jetzt zur *Gramatik*:"
Ich finds immer schön, wenn sich Leute bei solchen Beiträgen gleich selber zerpflücken. Spart Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. März 2008)

Ich seh das immer so: Wir brauchen halt immer irgendeinen, der die unliebsamen Aufgaben übernimmt, von Leuten mit vier Beiträgen gedisst wird und sachen Schreibt, die die anderen nicht interessieren. Zum Beispiel kam bei mir beim lesen des erstbeitrages wirklich einiges hoch, meine zarte Leserseele wurde da ziemlich angekratzt. Jemand anderes hätte da jetzt schreiben können:
"Lol bis du dämlich du kanns ja nichma richtig deutsch alta geh zurück nach wow forum".
Also dachte ich mir: Hey toll, verarschste dich doch mal selber und schaust, wie viele darauf anspringen und zurückflamen?
 Jetzt haben wir alle unsere Aufgabe getan, schöni.

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich es faszinierend finde, dass in jedem dieser Threads regelmäßig Typen auftauchen, die Epische, für ausführliche Spielzeitungs-Tests zu lange Berichte schreiben, obwohl eben das überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat bzw. die eh keiner liest? Achja, stimmt, hab ich schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terael (14. März 2008)

Braucht igend eine gilde in HdRO noch Heiler? Wenn ja, auf welchm server???
HELP!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (15. März 2008)

@ Mac : Sehe ich auch so.

Habe gerade mal wieder 5 Tage in WoW reingeschaut. Die Community dort sagt mir absolut nicht zu. Die netten Leute dort nimmt man vor lauter Chaoten gar nicht mehr wahr. 
Das ist der Preis, den ein Spiel bezahlt, wenn es zu populär wird. Bei z.B. GW ist es ja genauso.

Der WoW Client ist jedenfalls wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Elthir (15. März 2008)

Also ich wollte nur mal kurz auch meine Meinung sagen
Ihc finde auch,dass man mit lvl 10 sich nicht richtig eine Meinung bilden kann.
Mindestens ab ca. lvl 16 wo man nach Bree kommt  ,über die bocklandbrücke am alten Wald vorbei, einfach herrlich!!
Ich erinner mich noch an die Beta von Lotro.Da bin ich zu fuß nach bree von den Ered Luin marschiert(^^), und der Gedanke daran ist einfach nur wunderschön...die Bocklanbrücke das fließende wasser alte wald etc^^  
und ab höhere Lvls kommen ja  noch die Gebiete  wo die Wetterspitze, Bruchtal usw ist!
Also für mich also ein sehr großer Fan von Tolkien ist dieses Spiel einfach ein Must Have! Ich hab davor nie WoW gezockt, und das hat mich auch irgendwie nie angesprochen.
Über Lotro hab ich nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt und jezt wo auch bald Die Minen von Moria erscheinen  wirds viel neues zu tun geben.Außerdem werdem viele Orte  zu sehen sein ,die auch bei den Filmen gezeigt wurden...der Gedanke schon daran wirkt für mich schon bezauebernd, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis zum release =)


----------



## Yenwer (15. März 2008)

@ seamon - du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen ...

Ich habs Lotro auch, mal angestestet, aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen.


----------



## Skadiwing (15. März 2008)

Ähm, ... Fazit nach 5 Tagen ???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacLag (15. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich es faszinierend finde, dass in jedem dieser Threads regelmäßig Typen auftauchen, die Epische, für ausführliche Spielzeitungs-Tests zu lange Berichte schreiben, obwohl eben das überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat bzw. die eh keiner liest? Achja, stimmt, hab ich schon mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt halt "Typen" denen schreiben Spaß macht und die es tatsächlich auch noch können.
Der Unterschied zu einem Testbericht ist, dass ich nicht ein Hofberichterstatter der Spiele-Industrie bin,
also offen schreiben kann was ich denke. Ausserdem spiele ich etwas bevor ich darüber schreibe, nicht
nur Beta und fertig ist meine Meinung. Ansonsten finde ich war mein Beitrag durchaus dem Thema
entsprechend, wie immer bei mir etwas ausführlicher, denn ich bin erst dann fertig wenn ich das Gefühl
habe zumindest das geschrieben zu haben was mir wichtig war. Wie viele es dann lesen ist mir relativ egal,
zumindest einer hat es ja getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (15. März 2008)

Ich muss sagen das HDRO sehr stark von der schönen Grafik lebt, vor einem halben jahr hatte ich noch einen schwachen 5jahre alten Rechner und musste eine Menge Grafikeffekte runterregeln, irgendwann fand ich dann ab den Einsamen Landen/Nordhöhen das Spiel Öde bzw. die Landschaften Öde bis mieß designt.

jetzt mit nem dicken aktuellen Rechner haut mich das Spiel aus den Socken, viele Details die ich früher nicht wahrgenommen habe oder wahrnehmen konnte wie eben z.B. die grandiose Weitsicht machen viel vom Flair des Spiels aus und fesseln einen. Jetzt will ich ganz Mittelerde im Spiel erkunden :-9


----------



## Elrigh (15. März 2008)

Ich besitze eine der Limited Life-Time Editions, die ich mir beim Release zugelegt habe. Da ich dadurch keine monatlichen Kosten habe, stehe ich auch nicht so unter Druck wie z. B. bei WOW. Ich brauch nicht zu denken "Ich hab für das Spiel bezahlt und jetzt muss ich auch spielen, damit es sich rentiert", gehe also mit weniger Stress an die Sache ran.

HdRO lebt von Tolkiens Welt und am Anfang war es ein großer Reiz für mich, mit meinem Hauptmann durch die Gegend zu marschieren und die Welt zu erforschen, die mich seit meiner Kindheit fasziniert hat.

Mittlerweile spiele ich nur noch sehr sehr selten, der Reiz ist verflogen und der Wille unbedingt einen Char bis zum Levelcap zu bringen oder gar mal raiden zu gehen ist einfach nicht vorhanden.

Der Suchtfaktor ist - zumindest für mich - kleiner als bei WOW. Insofern kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, wenn sie sagen, dass man nach 5 Tagen das Spiel nicht kennen kann. Nach 5 Tagen war ich noch begeistert dabei, dutzende von Mobs zu erschlagen, um Fähigkeiten freizuschalten...


----------



## Sempai02 (15. März 2008)

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie schaut es mittlerweile eigentlich mit der Gruppenlastigkeit aus? Zu Beginn war man ab Level 20 ja solo aufgeschmissen - und bevor einer meckert: MMOG heißt nicht automatisch,dass man min. 10 RL-Kumpels braucht,um im Spiel voran zu kommen!

2. Ist noch genug los in den Lowlevelgebieten oder jagen alle auf 50 rum?

3. Ich suche schon den halben Tag nach LotRO-Homepages,wo richtig viel los ist ähnlich der WoW-Hauptseite. Gibt es sowas nicht bei LotRO?

4. Welche Klasse packt es beim Soloquesten am besten? Eher Klassen wie Wächter oder doch eher Kundige, Waffenmeister oder Jäger (wobei von letzteren mehr als genug geben soll)?

Das wären meine Fragen. Ich suche im Prinzip nach einer Abwechslung von WoW bis WAR, nur will ich auch mal alleine losziehen.


----------



## Vetaro (15. März 2008)

1. Das spiel ist Solo bis level 50 ohne grinden machbar. Das heisst aber nicht, dass es nicht deutlich mehr Aufgaben für Gruppen zum Angebot gäbe. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man dafür jeweils 5 mitspieler braucht, fast alle gruppen-aufgaben sind für 2-3 und nur wenige für 6 spieler gedacht.

2. Es ist nicht verödet, aber leerer als die Hochstufigen Gebiete.

3. Richtig Viel kenn ich nur hier und das offizielle Forum.

4. Alle. Klassen, die schwerere Rüstung tragen Können, sind aber immer im Vorteil (weil sie ja nicht in allen anderen Bereichen schwächer sind, nur weil sie schwere Rüstungen tragen dürfen).

Darfste.


----------



## seamon (16. März 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> @ seamon - du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen ...
> 
> Ich habs Lotro auch, mal angestestet, aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen.



Ähm...?
Also da musst du was falsch verstanden haben - oder du meinst WoW statt Lotro? Ich hab mich eigentlich kritisch gegen WoW ausgedrückt (siehe Macs Beitrag) und nicht gegen Lotro.


----------



## Aratesh (19. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich seh das immer so: Wir brauchen halt immer irgendeinen, der die unliebsamen Aufgaben übernimmt, von Leuten mit vier Beiträgen gedisst wird und sachen Schreibt, die die anderen nicht interessieren. Zum Beispiel kam bei mir beim lesen des erstbeitrages wirklich einiges hoch, meine zarte Leserseele wurde da ziemlich angekratzt. Jemand anderes hätte da jetzt schreiben können:
> "Lol bis du dämlich du kanns ja nichma richtig deutsch alta geh zurück nach wow forum".
> Also dachte ich mir: Hey toll, verarschste dich doch mal selber und schaust, wie viele darauf anspringen und zurückflamen?
> Jetzt haben wir alle unsere Aufgabe getan, schöni.
> ...



Moin,

Ignoriert ihn einfach, der is dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt.

@ Vetaro:  Sag mal, hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Hobbys ? Denke das du im RL auch son Idiot bist und du einfach nicht anders kannst.


----------



## Orthwin (19. März 2008)

@TE

Glaube kaum das Du nach 5 Tagen und lvl 10 überhaupt was über HdRO sagen kannst. Du steckst ja noch im Tutorial, komm zurück wenn du min. 35 bist dann reden wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu dem verfehlen sag ich nur ja klar wenn man ein lvl 2 Bogen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (19. März 2008)

Aratesh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ignoriert ihn einfach, der is dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt.
> 
> @ Vetaro:  Sag mal, hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Hobbys ? Denke das du im RL auch son Idiot bist und du einfach nicht anders kannst.



sehr niveauvolle antwort, so schlagfertig und von guten argumenten durchsetzt.

und mal noch zum thema "klugscheissen": wenn man nicht weiss wie ein wort geschrieben wird oder was es bedeutet dann versucht man entweder diese bildungslücke zu schließen oder benutzt es einfach nicht. dann braucht man sich auch nicht von anderen leuten belehren lassen.


@sempai02: also ich habe bis in die 40er level hinein problemlos solo leveln und questen können, dabei muss man zwar die meisten gruppenquests auslassen bis man mal leute findet, aber völlig aufgeschmissen ist man nie, es gibt immer irgendwas das man ohne hilfe erledigen kann.


----------



## Norei (19. März 2008)

seamon schrieb:


> Ähm...?
> Also da musst du was falsch verstanden haben - oder du meinst WoW statt Lotro? Ich hab mich eigentlich kritisch gegen WoW ausgedrückt (siehe Macs Beitrag) und nicht gegen Lotro.


Wenn du dir seine Sig anschaust, hat er dich völlig richtig verstanden. Er ist halt nur nicht bei HdRO, sondern woanders gelandet. Selbst schuld, kann ich dazu nur sagen.


----------



## lafina (20. März 2008)

Allzu viel kann ich zu diesem Thema auch noch nicht sagen, spiele erst seit letzten Sonntag Hdro, daher ist mein Chara auch erst auf Stufe 15.

Aber da ich vorher auch über ein Jahr WOW gespielt habe, und sorry aber vergleichen tuh ich dann schon ganz automatisch kann ich nur sagen das ich vom Spiel sehr begeistert bin.

Spiele übrigens auch einen Jäger und find ihn echt klasse, aus meiner Sicht auch besser gelungen als in WOW.

Also werde auf jedenfall die nächste Zeit bei HDRO bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (20. März 2008)

@ TE
Mir ging es am Anfang aber zu 100% genauso wie Dir! Ich hab 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin daher auch sehr vorbelastet.

Bis Level 20 kann man eigentlich kaum etwas über das Spiel sagen, find ich. Man sieht nur sehr fragmenthaft was es zu bieten hat. Gerade am Anfang habe ich auch ständig mit WoW verglichen und mich über manche Dinge geärgert, aber irgendwie hab ich dem game einfach mal ne Chance gegeben, mir für 29€ die Gold Edition geholt, mal einen Monat getestet und bin nun überaus begeistert. Mittlerweile bin ich Stufe 48, hab ne sehr nette Sippe und werde WoW sicher nicht wieder anfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

